# Nate Robinson Feat On Slam Streetball Edition



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Well, we soon realized that streetball didn’t exactly mean playing basketball on an outdoor court: Streetball is a state of mind, an attitude. Streetball means breaking down your opponent in the most obvious and embarrassing way possible. Streetball means never being afraid.
> 
> And when it came time to figure out who should go on this year’s Streetball cover, we didn’t have to look very far. Ben, Khalid and I were sitting together at a Knicks game a few months ago when Nate Robinson checked in and immediately tried an ill-advised pass or shot, and suddenly it just clicked: Nate, welcome to your SLAM cover.
> 
> ...


http://slamonline.com/online/2007/05/slam-presents-streetball/

To read the entire article...click on the link above.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Check out the cover and Nate's new hair do. :biggrin: 










Maybe that added hair on his head will improve his decision making on the court. :clap2:


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Enjoyed the article.

Nate Robinson can never be accused of not speaking his mind. The piece shows signs that Nate is going to be Nate.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a question for you Knicks fans, how much potential does Nate really have? Will he ever be a legit starter in the NBA or will he just be a bench player with potential but horrible decision making his whole career?


----------

